# Hammocks?



## LorRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey everyone.

So I'm curious to see who has the little betta hammocks and how your fish have reacted to them. I was considering getting mine one as he likes to sit under his plant in the shade occasionally, but never actually "rests" and I'm afraid he won't utilize it if I get it for him.

These:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He will most likely appreciate it greatly. ive found that my bettas make great use of there hammocks and will rest on them at night. There is only one con about this product. there is a small metal wire running down the middle that can stab at bettas and injure them. I would try and rip it out


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

A great alternative to a "betta hammock" is an annubia plant. 
They are very hardy and have very wide leaves that bettas love to "sit" on. 
Of course they are not very tall but you can attach them to the glass using a suction cup and some string. 
I don't like the commercial betta hammocks because of the wire Mo mentioned.


----------



## meimei (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought one for Delta 'cause he likes to sit in the shade, too. Unfortunately, he's just not interested, and I tried feeding him over the leaf, too. Another option is a floating betta log. I picked one up for Delta and he loves it! It gives him shade and a place to hide and something to play with.


----------



## duluoz (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had one for a good month or so and BD doesn't care about it in the slightest. But they're pretty cheap, so...


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I just use some floating plants, My female betta loves to rest on them. I realy like those betta logs and might get one for my CT male soon


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

some love it, my delta loves sitting on the plastic part of my heater at night.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Betta logs are great! I have 3 but only use one because I haven't had the time to prepare them for the tanks. 
The paint will chip off so I use aquarium safe spray paint to create a protective coating. Before that I will sand any rough spots. 
The betta in my avatar has very heavy fins so he appreciates having a log and uses it often during the day.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't trust anymore zoomed products which have color sprayed on- it always chips and goes weird. (I had the turtle docks for my turtles a couple years ago, hated them) so I wouldn't get the log unless it's safe treated with whatever the above poster mentioned. 

The hammock is great. When I brought Ludey home and he was ill he rested in the hammock day and night. As he got better he'd blow his bubbles around it. Now he doesn't touch it. I took out the plastic part and looked for the metal when I still had Lakitu but mine doesn't appear to be constructed with metal. I don't know if they changed the way they make them. 

For 3$ you can't go wrong!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had good experiences with my betta hammocks. It took me a little bit that they needed to be lowered a little more for my boys to swim over to them for a rest, but once I realized that's what needed to be done, my boys have enjoyed them. I personally just remove the wires from the leaf and use them. 

I do agree with those who have said live plants would provide nice resting spots, but I feel that I just don't want live plants in my 3.5's.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been thinking about it for pog, i have a plastic plant with resting spaces for betts, like each level had a resting spot, but you only used it in aerated tanks. My female loved it they would all climb on, but Pog ignores it.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

My betta ignored it so I ended up using it as a filter baffle. I just suctioned it right in front of the filter with the leaf part turned toward the outflow of the filter.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Smart!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

My male Betta named Guppy ignored his hammock for the first day, he preferred to sit on top of the aquarium light instead. When I lowered the hammock I find him resting in it many times a day and he likes to sleep there. The trick is to get the height just right. 

Guppy has long flowing fins and the 3/4" recommended was just no enough space for him, but lowering to about 2" made it a favorite spot in his tank.

He leaps off it like a diving board sometimes. It is very cute.

I just got the hammock and I do not see any wire in it, they must have improved the construction of it.

Atena


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had problems with the suction cup coming off of the tank wall and/or the leaf coming out, which was odd, but since neither of my fish ever used it I just tossed it out.


----------



## LorRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone! I love the log idea, I think he'll get a kick out of it as its something new to play with, but I guess we won't know if he likes the hammock unless we try it.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is Guppy resting in his leaf hammock...


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

DoberMom said:


> My betta ignored it so I ended up using it as a filter baffle. I just suctioned it right in front of the filter with the leaf part turned toward the outflow of the filter.


I do something similar with my hammock for Poseidon. I use it to when I'm filling up his tank for water changes. Helps keep it from blowing sand everywhere. Would use his decor, but cannot add it until I have at least 3/4's of the water added back to the aquarium.



Atena said:


> My male Betta named Guppy ignored his hammock for the first day, he preferred to sit on top of the aquarium light instead. When I lowered the hammock I find him resting in it many times a day and he likes to sleep there. The trick is to get the height just right.


That's exactly what I did and afterwards they started using them. ;-)


----------



## moerajab (Apr 11, 2012)

My Betta loves his Leaf Hammock!! At first he was flaring at it when getting use to the tank but now always loves to swim over on top of it


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought the leaf for my betta and he never touched it. After a few weeks I threw the leaf out.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought one for my boy gandalf and he loves to sit on it, letting his head hang off juuuust slightly!!!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Gandalf is so pretty, I love your avatar pic. Who knew a simply white fish would be so impressive.

Atena


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

I was just coming online to say how cute it is when I go to wish my 4 boys sweet dreams they are all snuggled up on their hammocks hehe. Each to their own but my boys over them.


----------



## SpookyKitten (May 5, 2012)

I got one for Killian (he outgrew the leaves of the plant I have in his tank!!) and he likes it. He's a teenager though so he'll only sit on it when he thinks we're not watching. -_-


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL. That sounds like my boys.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I just ordered 3 for Tidbit. She loves being near the top of the water, probably because it's harder to move, and has been using the leaves on her aquatic banana plant to rest on. (Which would be perfect if it was larger) but as soon as she goes into the big tank, I want to have levels for her to rest on. She gets tired so fast in a large space.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would like to get some but I don't like what I have heard in the past about the wire on the inside.

An alternative would be to get Indian Almond Leaves. You can only get them online, unless you happen to live in asia. I get them from amy something on ebay. They leaves range in size but are usually quite big, plus they add tannins to the water. Whenever i give my bettas these leaves, after the leaf gets a little water logged and stats to sink, I always find them resting on top of the leaves. Sometimes it freaks me out because from a distance it looks like they are on top of a dry leaf. 

The drawback is - they eventaully get water logged and sink and will rot if not replaced. Plus they tint the water from a light amber to a dark brown depending on how long you leave the leaf in. Its more natural for the betta but I don't care for the brown colored water. It would probably look nice with a NPT


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I rest my IAL's over a tall "branch" on my silk coily plants so when they water log and want to sink they rather droop dramatically over the silk plant (depending on how soft the IAL get)


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

My CT lays on top of the thermometer to rest, which looks terribly uncomfortable. So I'm considering a hammock.


----------



## LorRenee (Apr 18, 2012)

I finally got a hammock (and the log) for Twpsyn. He's still trying to figure out how the leaf works. Today we messed with height and after every adjustment I made he would go and test it out and eventually we found one he seemed to like. Throughout the day he would go and test it out, try and find what was more comfortable. He still doesn't have the hang of it, but he's at least trying.

As for the log? He tends to forget that he can swim through it until I entice him with something on the other side. I have, however, noticed it tends to always turn to the "side" and have one end stuck against a side of the tank and my fish can't swim through it. Has anyone found a solution to this? Right now I have it resting on some plantage and that seems to hold it in a position that keeps both ends open, but I don't know how long that will last.


----------

